# Long 3



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2002)

mod note: this is a thinned down copy of a previous thread. :asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *get anything new?
> :asian: *



What is articulation of motion?

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *(1)  The combination of individual basics into a sequential flow of uninterrupted motion whereby each basic move remains "crisp" or sharp in its application.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  What is the difference between technique, combinations and articulation of motion?

How do movements become extemporaneous in a form?

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

the grab has been in for years..... just depends who you learn from.

Step 6 ...... no it is a seperate move.... a wrist   release.

Main Points to this form:

1.  How to use a horse stance as a transitional 
Point of Reference when moving from one side of a 
technique to another.

2.  Various attacks of the Web of Knowledge: 
      a.  Grabs:  single wrist     front
                  double wrist     front
                  off shoulder     front 
                  one shoulder   - side
                 two shoulders   - side  
      b.  Pushes: 2 hands          front 
      c.  Hugs:   arms free        rear 
          Holds:  Full Nelson    - rear
      d.  Locks:  double armlock - rear
          Chokes: two hand         front 

3. Various principles contained within the 
   Individual techniques. 

4. The ability to perform with equal agility on 
   either side of the body (right or left). 

5. The use of an ideal positioning of the body as 
   a Point of Reference which will enable you to 
   move rapidly, easily, and without hesitation. 

6.  The benefits of the use of BODY FUSION.

7.  The need for instantaneous action or reaction 
    that ignites and bursts from inside out with 
    repetitive succession. 

8.  The importance of HARNESSING THE FORCE.

9.  The employment of INTERCEPTING FORCES during 
    your defensive or offensive action.

10. The ability to observe and evaluate all 
    surroundings without concentrating on any one 
    specific area. 

11.  Viewing your particular predicament by taking 
     fleeting glances.  

12.  The use of SYMMETRICAL MOVEMENTS to develop 
     naturally flowing CORRESPONDING ANGLES in 
     both your basic and sequential movement. This 
     will ultimately lead to better balance in 
     your transitional moves.

13.  The correct manner and value of TWIRLING.

14.  The repetitive emphasis on ALIGNMENT to 
     insure the precise adjustment of your torso 
     and limbs so that they are arranged in
     direct line with each other for the purpose      of utilizing total body mass.

15.  Stresses the importance of ARTICULATION OF 
     MOTION.

16.  The proper use of COUNTER ROTATION, when 
     reversing the action and path of your torque, 
     or twirling in the opposite direction from a 
     previous twirling move.

17.  How to use GRAFTED TECHNIQUES.

18.  How to defend against simultaneous flank 
     attacks by two men.

19.  Others.......

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

(1)  The combination of individual basics into a sequential flow of uninterrupted motion whereby each basic move remains "crisp" or sharp in its application.

(2) The extemporaneous use of basic combinations where, regardless of number, each move is delivered with clarity and precision..

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 5, 2002)

Dennis,

Maybe you stressed, or having the chance to read it again, some areas I had not paid attention to.  My notes are probably similar to yours circa 1990, but the work you have continued since, your notes from travelling with and for Mr. Parker, is something I cannot ever get on my own.

I place new emphasis on:

*The need for instantaneous action or reaction that ignites and bursts from inside out with repetitive succession.*

I am not sure I know what you mean by "The importance of HARNESSING THE FORCE."  Then again maybe I do know.  Are you talking about a synergistic concept?  You know, Height, Width, Depth (Grav. Marriage, Rotation, Body Momentum) sychronized with correct Bracing Angles, Weapons, Targets, Angles of Entry, Angles of Incidence (to create the most devestating strike possible) and Body Fusion, while Borrowing Force to create a strike or technique that is greater than the sum of it's parts?  

And of course, Intercepting Forces is one of my favorite examples of Physical Physics in Kenpo.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 3, 2002)

When I first learned this form I thought it was very boring. I think I was introduced to it with that kind of attitude and I adopted it. It wasn't until later that I could appreciate the value of the form.  

The questions I have are 1) at the end of destructive twins I noticed on Mr. Billings site he listed to...

5. With that left hand, grab them and pull them into a right reverse punch as you shift into a horsestance facing 10:30. 

6. Execute a right push-down block as you pull back slightly; execute a right reverse punch again to the attacker's solar plexus. 

7. Execute a right backfist to your attacker's face.

Here are my questions...is the grab after the spear hand to the eyes "new", I didn't learn that grab back in 80's, it seems like a logical move. Also, when you reverse punch at step 6 doesn't the opponent grab your hand? and does the "right push-down block" come out/or after a mini figure 8 that gets your hand free from that grab?

Finally, what are the main points to be taken out of this form?

Thanks, jb:asian:

p.s. This isn't picking on Mr. B's site, but he has nice enough to list the info so I'm using it for reference and as a learning tool. I am very grateful for this tool, as are many others I'm sure.


----------



## kenpohands (Oct 9, 2003)

I agree with Mr. C. on this . It was originally taught. It all depends on who teaches it and where they learned it. I have gone to ALL available sources for such forms questions and I get MANY variations of what Mr. Parker did actually teach them. There were many variations taught. So the question is this. What  variation is being done. I Personally feel that changes to the forms is not a good thing. I agree that some postures, stances and applications in the forms do not make sence and are not the best when doing the actual technique. Remember the forms were some of the FIRST thing Mr. Parker and Company created. Thousands of advancedments were made since then. A form is a form and should remain as it was originally taught, Making modifications to make them more realistic is NOT the point here. EPAK is an ever changing system,within the techniques themselves modifications are being made by great minds that actually are better than the original ones. I feel that we need some common base. A point of origin that we ALL share. Keep the form Original and traditional,it really does not matter what version you do.!!
Salute,
Angelo Collado
http://www.kenpohands.com


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by kenpohands _*
> EPAK is an ever changing system,within the techniques themselves modifications are being made by great minds that actually are better than the original ones. Salute, Angelo Collado
> http://www.kenpohands.com
> /B]*


* 

Whoa.......LOL:rofl: I'm glad you said that and not me........ I can feel the fire pots incoming!
:rofl:  

I'm not so sure that the (current) "great minds" [whom ever they are] are actually better than the old ones..... but cumulatively and progressively, if new and better discoveries and methods are available, then we owe it to Mr. Parker and his system to utilize them.... I think the hang up here is the vehicle to run these "new ideas" across a council that could examine and discuss them among themselves and hopefully be able to accept both who actually developed it and also be able to share it throughout the general Kenpo Community so all can benefit from the knowledge [with all due credit given to whomever].

This would be exciting.

:asian:*


----------



## kenpohands (Oct 9, 2003)

THe "better than the originals" statement refer to the TECHNIQUES not the MINDS, No one in my book comes close to MR PARKER. He was the last of a great breed.  I was refering to some of the modifications within the techniques. I actual feel that I have see some pretty cool things that make the old techniques actually work well.

Quit stirring up the pot Sir. I know you love to shake things up!
I do too , it is fun sometimes.


Keep Cool my friends
AC


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpohands _
> *THe "better than the originals" statement refer to the TECHNIQUES not the MINDS, No one in my book comes close to MR PARKER. He was the last of a great breed.  I was refering to some of the modifications within the techniques. I actual feel that I have see some pretty cool things that make the old techniques actually work well.
> 
> Quit stirring up the pot Sir. I know you love to shake things up!
> ...



Apologies for my misread!  I actually misunderstood what you meant!  

AND I WASN'T STIRRING THE POT!!!!!!!!!!
(at least not this time )

:asian:


----------

